# ABC's of the ACF



## ihsus (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone out there know how relative(helpful,useful) the American Culinary Federation's(acf)various certifications and membership are to a chef's career?Also,I have not yet started working in the culinary industry therefor don't know just how much of an anual income to expect once I do start.Anyone with info. on either of these queries please reply.

Thanks.....
ihsus


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Income, you can expect to start at 20K/year, maybe 25... Certification certainly doesn't hurt, but experience matters more for most employers.


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

I've worked in professional kitchens for the last 12 years of my life and have held two different chef positions with no formal education. I just recently began clasess at Columbus State which has an ACF acredited program that I am taking. I plan on getting three different certifications by the tiime I am finished. Certs help alot, especially Servsafe. I'm going through the program and going after the certs for my personal chef buisness. ACF is recognized world wide and highly respected and you may find less expensive to receive training than if you went in the direction of CIA or Johnson & Wales. Le Cordon Bleu? Only if your Daddy Warbucks!


----------

